# Wine Bottle



## amy8369 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello to everyone.  I just founf your website by reading Down East Magazine and realized I have a bottle i dug up a long time ago...it's in pristine condition and has raised letting "Fairview Wine Company of Maine" with raised grapes, vines and leaves...not sure the picture will do it justice, but was wondering if it is indeed worth anything. It does have a seam on both sides up to the ridge of the top of the bottle. i have tried to make the image smaller to no avail, if you would like a picture , please e-mail me and i will send via an e-mail message. i appreciate your help!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Amy, do I know you from myspace?
 Laur


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 6, 2008)

We could!!  I have a page!  Small world!  []


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought it was you.  Sea glass?  I'd like to see your bottle.  I'm sure they'll be able to help you with it here.  I used to read that magazine.  I miss it.
 Laur


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 6, 2008)

My friend!  I cannot beleive what a small world it is!! LOL!  The pic is posted below by lobbycat..i am a little silly with photoshop!  Send me a post on myspace!!


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 6, 2008)

Boy do i need to get a better camera, wow, 1930's is impressive.  do youknow if it is worth anything?


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

Will do. []  Glad I talked to Lobey today.  He gives good advice and is great with photoshop too.


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, well...one can dream []  Anyhow, thanks for your help, it is truly appreciated! New Englander??


----------



## capsoda (Feb 7, 2008)

Now I get it!!!  Wine....Whine.....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Amy, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2008)

> we're in morning here


 
 You mean "mourning" I believe Msr. Cat... (he...he)



 Road Warrior


----------



## bearswede (Feb 7, 2008)

> by reading Down East Magazine


 
 Hi Amy... Welcome to the Forum!

 How exactly did you come across the Forum in Down East? Was there an article about it?  Love to see the details...

 Ron


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was born in  Marlborough and raised on Cape Cod...so I feel the pain of the recent Pats loss...some of my family still lives on the Cape and in Maine...and we get Down East as a reminder of my wonderful heritage.  The most recent issue (March 2008) has an article about bottle digging in Maine called "Buried Treasures"...that's how I found you !!! []


----------



## amy8369 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yous guys!  I am laughing too hard to be sad....I know in the final anlysis it doesn't matter...but who had the better record all year long?? Thanks again for the info, I used to have a beautiful blue medicine bottle...now if I can only rmemeber where that one is....HMMmm...I *need* coffee...BBIAB


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2008)

Yue cin pruf reed all yue want. It just meens you red it, don't mean yuo cun spill. dhat's mi moddo.


----------

